# correct air filter for 67 GTO



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

Can some one please educate me on the air cleaners for the 1967 GTO. What air cleaner came factory of the stock 335 HP 400 GTO engine. Was it the "pancake" cleaner or the taller one in which the air filter is exposed and it has a chrome lid.

thank you in advance
alan

OK i have added two pictures of air cleaners. The short one with vents I call the pancake filter the other one just call it an open filter cleaner with the chrome lid. 

I cant figure out how to load pictures. I drag them to the box but there is no upload progress????

Can some one tell me what I am doing wrong??

thanks again


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

There is a previous thread on this subject with input from _Pinionhead, GoatRoper and GTOJunior_. All gave *great* info and clarified a few things about the 1967 aircleaner assemblies. Hit the link and enjoy reading it!

http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/air-cleaner-1967-gto-118521/


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The pancake one is correct for your application if it's a 335 HP car. The HO cars got the open element filter.


----------



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

*Pancake air filter*

Thank you.

Does any one know where I might be able to get one at a reasonable price??

Does any one have one laying around they might want to sell??

thanks
alan


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The repro for $179 are not bad.
Likely cheaper then having a used one re-chromed.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Interesting. According to the Ames description https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/D...76N&order_number_e=NDMzNTMyNw==
&web_access=Y
they are chrome plated stainless steel. My original one looks like it was lightly chrome plated. The louvers we certainly never highly chromed. So are originals chromed stainless as well?


----------

